# Help my old hen!!



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey guys :/ I let my chickens out today, the weather here is cold and snowy. It was sunny today and in the winter I do let my girls out. Well I just got home from evening chores at my grandparents. (I do them at 4oclock) when I pulled into the driveway I noticed something under our truck. I pulled out my Japanese bantam. She is the low hen on the totem pole cause she's my smallest hen. I brought her back inside and put her under the heat lamp. She sat there with her feathers ruffled and was pushed out from under the heat by my ducks. So I brought her inside and sat her in front of my heater in my room. I want to warm her back up but by the looks of her, I don't think she is going to survive the night. Is there anything I can do for her? I feel so sorry for her.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

A little vit b may help.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How about some electrolytes.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

If it were my hen I would give antibiotics. Does she have a rattle to her breathing? Any eye,nasal discharge? Has she laid an egg today? Check for a distended abdomen..
What antibiotics do you have on hand?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

a good perk me up is cayenne pepper...mix a bit with water and drench slowly...or mix in her electrolytes...
I agree with antibioitcs...


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

No she has no rattle or nothing. She just sits with her head tucked and doesn't want food or water. She hasn't laid an egg in months, she is about oh 5 yrs old. She just sits lifeless unless I touch her. I don't have anything on hand I can give her and my mom won't drive a half hour to the nearest store for a chicken. Plus everything is closed now.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

When was she last dewormed and with what?


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

My old hens do this when they know it's their time to go. I'm sorry to say this, but I would just make her comfortable and let her pass in peace. 5 years is about it for most hens. (((HUGS)))

And yes...cayenne pepper would warm her up inside and if it's not her time to go, will help revive her.


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

After that last post I remember I had something. Duramycin-10 tetracycline hydrochloride soluble powder. It's an antibiotic. It says to add to water, but she won't drink. Should I syringe her then?


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> When was she last dewormed and with what?


As far as I know, none of my chickens were ever dewormed.


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

GoatieGranny said:


> My old hens do this when they know it's their time to go. I'm sorry to say this, but I would just make her comfortable and let her pass in peace. 5 years is about it for most hens. (((HUGS))) And yes...cayenne pepper would warm her up inside and if it's not her time to go, will help revive her.


I have to agree sadly. She is getting old and when I found her I almost thought she was dead. We don't have cayenne pepper. Ugh!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That could very well be her problem....I deworm my chickens every fall/winter when egg laying is at a low. I use either Ivermectin 1% injectable for cattle at the rate of 7 drops orally for bantams or 1/4 cc for standards. Repeat in 10 days.Egg withdrawal would be 10 days from the last dose.

You can also use Valbazen at 1/4 cc for bantams and 1/2 cc for standards.Repeat in 10 days. Egg withdrawal is 10 days from last dose.

As for the Duramycin 10....3/4 tsp per quart of water. I would in her case,put much less water and syringe it into her beak slowly.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, and what does her poop look like? If it is bloody,she needs a coccidiostat.


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

She hasn't pooped yet. I might have horse ivermectin


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Not sure of the dose on that...but I'm willing to bet she has a wormload. Have you checked her for parasites/lice? If not look around her vent and see if you can see any small light colored bugs moving around....


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Nope no bugs, I already checked her.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wish I knew the dose of the ivermectin,but I don't....I would definitely keep her warm and start the duramycin treatment if you want to intervene and try to save her.
Maybe do a google search on the dose of paste...


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok thanks for your help! I'm making the duramycin mix for her now


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Good...let me see if I can figure out the dose of paste...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, I found out you would give her "pea" sized amount.


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

I googled and I saw 1/4cc for ivermectin in bantams but it sounded for like a liquid form :/


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok I'll try that for her. Would it be ok if I gave her wormer and the duramycin? Or wait a day or what?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That is a liquid form...do a "pea sized" amount...I would just mix it with the antibiotic...cause if you just put it in her beak,she will more than likely spit it out.


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Man she is NOT happy about being syringed!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im sorry , I hope she recovers for you :hug:


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

So the paste is the same as a liquid? Cause I have the horse paste


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

yeah,they don't like it...

I hope she does well for you, but considering her age and that the antibiotic is a weaker one, she may not  Typically once a bird shows signs of illness it is too late but I have had luck with treatments, so it's a waiting game.

If you get a chance, get Tylan 200 (TSC sells it) Administer that at .3 ml...notice the point3.....this would be 2 times a day for at least 3 days...


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Well, she eat the pea sized wormer paste I shoved in her mouth. She got some duramycin in her as well. So now it is just a waiting game.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Payton said:


> So the paste is the same as a liquid? Cause I have the horse paste


Not the same but you can give it in a pea sized amount...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Good...if she is still with you tomorrow try to get the Tylan 200


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

I want to thank you all for your help and kind words  we are now going to sit tight and wait it out. My TSC around us is 30mins away and closed over an hour ago.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

You're welcome...I'm hoping for the best for your hen


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Well she woke me up at 8:00am scratch around the cat carrier I put her in last night. So is awake and I think will be ok!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad to hear it


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Good I would continue the antibiotics for at least 7 days since they are a weaker one...or get the Tylan 200 if possible or even Tylan 50...


----------



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

I agree with NY Goat, I would worm her again in 10 days, keep her in for a few days to get her fed and hydrated up, keep her on antibiotics for 5 - 7 days and then make sure she is getting access to food and water when you put her back out. I have brought around a hen or 2 using the above, some we were sure were goners.


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Yup she is staying in till tomorrow cause it was cold today and it's suppose to be warm tomorrow. She is getting the antibiotics in her water that she drinks. When I put her back I'm going to put it in the water for everybody. Here is a photo of her today. I put my homemade chicken diaper on her and am letting her walk around my room.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , how sweet  Your taking such great care of her


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

You are doing a great job with her!! She's adorable, by the way.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Is she doing any better?


----------

